# Russell's southbound journey...



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

My trip to Lake Garda was not really planned and was a bit of a last minute affair. I knew there was a birthday bash on the cards, and as luck had it, Jenny's "original" dad was off work for the week, so, I could go away for the week. A week without Jenny - not sure if it is heaven or hell - I am starting to think the latter.

*Losing the track…*

A few moments after getting underway, I received a text message from the motorhome. The tracker was telling me the motorhome was on the move. A moment later and another text, then another and another. Next thing, the mobile rings and I am advised that the motorhome is on the move. I did explain to the lady that I was driving the thing and that could well be a plausible explanation. The tracker was reset and I was underway once more post haste.

Just as I got underway, I did notice there was minimal fuel in the 'van, so it was time for a top up. I tried to work out how much fuel I would need in order to get as far as Calais for another top up. I opted for a straight fifty quids worth from the Total garage near Measham. This equated to 46.77 litres at £1.069 per litre. In it went and I was underway.

The journey to the Channel Tunnel was done on a nonstop and "give it some pan handle" basis. I was booked on the 1950 shuttle, but was hoping for an earlier one if at all possible. Delays on the M25 in the Dartford Crossing area amounted to about twenty minutes, but other than that, the journey passed without incident.

I arrived at the tunnel and as I was hoping to blag a flyer, I proceeded a manned booth rather than the self check in. Without hesitation, I was offered the 1815 departure. The next departure was 1825 followed by the 1940. I nipped into the terminal and noted Euro were available at 1.03 to the pound! Yikes! I decided against it and would rely on the Nationwide card for both purchases and cash withdrawals.

I made my way round to the vehicle check in area. Immigration were not too concerned with me, but I was advised to pull over to bay number two for the gas to be checked. A sticker was issued stating "checked". I headed for the train and just as I was about to take a wide turn, I was asked to wait.

"We've just lost a train mate, so we need to maximise space. Just hang on"

Another coach went on and then my motorhome along with a Hymer were in the last carriage. The train left at 18.25.

Mileage on this leg - 188. Fuel economy according to the on board fuel computer - 24.0 mpg.

*In search of cheap diesel*

On arrival at Calais, I made my way directly to the BP garage on the St Omer road - just outside Calais centre. A bit of careful thought was needed here. Just enough to get to Luxemourg but with a bit in reserve. I added 40 litres at 1.059 Euro per litre, which I hoped would see me to Luxembourg when added to the dregs slopping about in the tank.

After filling up, I headed for the Calais ferry terminal and an early night.

*Keep it clean*

I woke up after a good sleep and had a brew. After securing the ship for sea, and safely stowing all items, I had a few moments of fresh air and a walk around. I opted to spend a penny at the facilities in the terminal - never again - I would rather

a)	burst
b)	tie it in a knot
c)	have an accident

I don't think a comment is really necessary!

Back to the battlebus and ready for off. The usual route was in mind with an aim to get to Garda by late afternoon/early evening. This was a tall order as about 725 miles was in the way. Heading to Lille, I was delayed there with an "incident" of some sort and then in to Belgium. Unfortunately, an accident on the motorway and then bad weather pushed the likelihood of arriving at Garda today into the distance.Customs staff at the Belgium/Luxembourg border were also causing a bit of delay by stopping vehicles. Luxembourg came and I reckoned I was about three or so hours late. I tanked up and also paused for a cuppa…

Fuel added to fill tank to capacity - 82.60 litres at 0.909 Euro per litre. Mileage for this leg from Calais docks - 246.50. Fuel computer states 20.9 mpg.

*Which service do you require*

I was munching a sausage roll and enjoying a cuppa when there was a tap on the window. I lowered the window and I was asked (in German) if I spoke German. I said unfortunately not but at this point the lady started rambling on in English about how she had been robbed in Cologne and had no money. She did not ask for money but asked to borrow my mobile. I gave a response that is not really condusive with team working and was something to do with sex and travel. I suspect one of two things would have happened here.

a)	She legs it with my mobile
b)	Whilst I am distracted dealing with her, her accomplice - if there is one - sneaks into the van and nicks something.

Of course, this poor lady may well have been robbed in Cologne, but in that case, what the hummer was she doing at the "Aire de Capellen" in Luxembourg?

A few moments later, there was another knock at the door. This time, another lady. How I managed not to laugh I will never know.

"Hello", she said, "May I do anything for you"

"Ah, yes please love, you can wash my headlights if you will"

"No no nothing like that it is only 12 euro!!!!!"

"Ah well I would, but I have put my back out"!

She then went on her way, and so did I a few moments later. This is maybe a perk of parking in the lorry area!

The weather deteriorated once again and speed was down to the minimal. Once back in France the sun shone and I put my foot down. There was little point really as being some five or six hours behind schedule, I could never catch up. I took the decision therefore to spend the night in Obernai at the Camping Municipal. I have stayed at the site many times but what a treat the Christmas market in Obernai turned out to be. The lovely smells and flavours - yum yum. I bought some local hot beer and a pancake.

En route to Obernai, I topped up with fuel again at the Elf garage. 29.11 litres added at 1.05 euro per litre. MPG on this short leg 22.8.

It was a bitterly cold night and the exterior of the Kontiki was soon collecting frost patterns. An early start was planned for Monday in an attempt to get to Garda by two in the afternoon. As if….

*Break for the border*

So with a full tank of diesel, I make a dash for it. And for the first hour or so, a dash it was. Alas, Monday mornings and the French/Swiss border do not go in the same sentence. The queue was roughly two or three miles long. However, it became clear that the right hand most was for lorries only, and the car lane soon got moving. On arrival at the border, I was asked the weight of the motorhome.

"Five tonnes" I proudly announced.

I was advised to go in to the office and obtain the paperwork. Now, as I am familiar with this, I had one filled out already. I went into the office at 0840. I came out at 0917. The speeds "slow" and "stop" spring to mind.

Off again and all was going well - and at a good pace. There was a lot of lying snow but nothing falling. How soon all that changed. The worst section was actually in the fairly low lying areas around Lake Lugano. The Swiss, whom I had always considered efficient in everything they do, are clearly not so when it comes to clearing snow from the A2! Battling on, I left the motorway at Melide and headed for the Shell petrol station. I topped up to capacity with 47 litres of fuel at 1.75 SFR per litre.

Now, last time I filled up in Switzerland, fuel was about 1.95 SFR per litre - so a drop of about 10% has occurred, compared to a drop of about 18 - 20% in France and Luxembourg. Anyway, at least the tank was full once again.

Mileage between the Elf service station near Molsheim and this fill up: 244.60. Fuel computer indicated 24.0 mpg, the actual manual calculation came out at 23.63.

A few minutes later and I reached the Swiss/Italian border probably about two hours later than expected. Due to the persistant snow, I decided to stay on the motorway rather than take the toll free route via Como and Bergamo. The weather soon cleared though and the journey through Northern Italy was straight forward. I left the motorway at "Brescia Centro" in order to claw back some of the losses incurred by paying for tolls!

Journey from the Swiss petrol to station to Lake Garda - 112.4 miles, averaged at 24.2 mpg as per the on board fuel computer. The mpg seems to be an improvement of about 10% of the previous high line motorhome, which given this engine is new and is as tight as a ducks bottom, I think a 10% improvement for losing the Luton is a fair cop.

The overall mpg over approximately 940 miles was 23.02 mpg.

Russell


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Rapide561 said:


> "Hello", she said, "May I do anything for you"
> "Ah, yes please love, you can wash my headlights if you will"


    

Are you back home Russell ?

G


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Journey*

Hi

No, not home. Just about to go into Strasbourg and see the markets and other stuff.

Russell


----------



## ramos (Nov 1, 2008)

*Re: Journey*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> No, not home. Just about to go into Strasbourg and see the markets and other stuff.
> 
> Russell


Russell you ought to write a book and publish you have certainly had an interesting journey and all in a week 8O


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Russell interesting and informative as always.

Thanks, enjoy the rest of your trip, when are you expecting to turn around and come back.

Carol


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi Russell 
Enjoyed reading your write up here and it does seem you have had an exciting journey in more ways than one.
Enjoy the rest and look forward to another write up when you get back
Love Mavis


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Fab reading Russ - Mr Binns or Mr Langley would be dead proud!

Greenie


----------

